# Transhipper of Marien fish



## fantasy (May 3, 2010)

Hello
Is there any body out there know Kyel ? He is a Marine fish transhipper for Hawaii and Red sea fish.
Mike


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

Sure thing Mike, email sent.


----------

